# newbie



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have been riding for about 7 years now, but am still in high school. i don't know a whole lot about horses, but the basics. i have been reading a lot lately. my family is ok financially, but def. not able to get a horse right now. for all you guys that have similiar situations, but have a horse, how do you do it? are your parents paying for the horse boarding or are you? or half/half? 

and also if anyone could tell me if lesson horses are for sale and how much they are (i know this varies,but a ballpark). thanks


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!! nice to have u on here but i think you ment to post this in meet community but no worries have fun on here!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have moved this topic into the "Meet the Community" section


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

woopsies, thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello! It's nice to have new members. 

Anyhow, I own one horse and sometimes it can be a problem. Instead of giving me allowence...Mom pays for my horse's board during the summer along with feed and the water and feed during the winter. I don't know how we do it. I normally just save up money as I am now. It helps a lot.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my boyfriend's horse was a lesson horse, and my horse was briefly a lesson horse. Depending on where you live, prices could go anywhere from $2,000-$9,000. Those numbers are based off of horses that my boyfriend and I looked at that were lesson horses.

Leasing is always a great way to have a horse.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for price estimation, don't know if i can do the higher part of the range, or the lower for that matter, but we'll see. at the barn i ride at if you lease a horse you can't do trail rides, which i love, so that would be a big part in determining if i would get a horse, if i could do trails with it. and i really don't want to switch barns, the barn i'm at now is so extremely nice to their horses. they (all horses, lesson horses included) are let out every day (weather permitting) and all the horses there seem to be in great health. 

there is this one horse that i have been riding for like 3 years strait, i haven't really ridden any other horse. his name is sampson and he's 15ish hands? bay, no idea what type of horse though. he used to be owned by somebody, and they were trying to lease him because they needed the money and i rid him then for my lessons...long story short, he became a lesson horse. do barns ever consider selling their lesson horses? i know him and he has no vices and is sound and is good most of the time (does lunge for his grain at the end of the lesson ;0 ) and i really like the way he rides and i could def. become a better rider on him because he can do jumps over 3 feet and i'm still at 2' 6".


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my horse was near the $5,000 mark, where my boyfriend's was around the $3,000. Both horses are fantastic. 

I'm not sure if all barns offer their lesson horses for sale, but you could ask. Maybe you could work at the barn to help pay for the board. It seems like you're quite attached to Sampson. Maybe talk to your parents (if they didn't already give you the go) and to the owner of the barn and say that you want to buy a horse, preferably Sampson and just wanted to know how much he was, or something like that.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! You'll learn a lot about horses here, & it's very friendly! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

i asked my parents and they said no way, BUT they did say that if they had the money i could get one or if i could somehow figure out a way to pay for it (at least half) then possibly yes. i am a very optimistic person so i will try everything i can think of. i am going to ask my instructor how much boarding is and if they ever sell lesson horses. 

i really do like sampson, he's a sweetie and i have known him for over 5 years and he has never had any vices or major health issues. plus i really like his personality and how he rides. i would look around too though, because as i said, he is pretty much the only horse i've ridden in the past few years and i need something to compare him to. i know i shouldn't concentrate on looks, but i absolutly love white and grey horses, apps, all spotted horses, and TB's. a white and grey marbled TB...one can dream  thanks so much everyone for the info and warm welcomes!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

There are also site that you can look up horses for sale/lease. Equine.com
Horsetopia.com
Dreamhorse.com

those are just a few, and there are many more. Good Luck in your search, and if you need any help, we'd be glad to help!


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks, i looked at all those sites and they had so many for sale. i need to convince my parents before we got and see anything though. omg, the dapple grey TB's are some of the best looking horses i've ever seen.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome 
im sure youll get your horse eventually


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

lol, i certainly hope so. i just made a binder of all the info i could find and i'm going to show my parents in hopes of convincing them. we'll see, thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> i just made a binder of all the info i could find and i'm going to show my parents in hopes of convincing them


That's an excellent way. I have done that numerous times when i wanted a pet. At first my parents were against it, but once they saw how much research i did, they let me get whatever pet i wanted. ((except for a horse because they could not afford it financially, but they did let me lease a horse, so all of us were happy))

Another thing that is useful, but i haven't used, is, tell your parents that by getting you a horse, you won't be using drugs, or doing any other reckless thing. I think to parents that a huge thing, but I'm not sure. Maybe a parent on here could give more insight on that.

I wish you the best of luck! And let us know how things are going!


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

i was going to do a powerpoint or a long paper, but there is way too much info to put into that. my binder has about 100 pages of info and i still dont think thats enough. lol, i think i will say that. not really a problem with the drugs and all, but i will be that much further from doing them if i spend all my time at the stable. 

thanks for the insite, i will definetily try the drug thing.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

your welcome!


----------

